# Garage distance from lot line.



## Rick18071 (Oct 19, 2016)

Doing a plan review for a residential detached garage that may be to close to the lot line per 2009 IRC 302.1:

R302.1 Exterior walls.
Construction, projections, openings and penetrations of exterior walls of dwellings and accessory buildings shall comply with Table R302.1.

Exceptions:

1. Walls, projections, openings or penetrations in walls perpendicular to the line used to determine the fire separation distance .

2. Walls of dwellings and accessory structures located on the same lot .

3. Detached tool sheds and storage sheds, playhouses and similar structures exempted from permits are not required to provide wall protection based on location on the lot . Projections beyond the exterior wall shall not extend over the lot line .

4. Detached garages accessory to a dwelling located within 2 feet (610 mm) of a lot line are permitted to have roof eave projections not exceeding 4 inches (102 mm).

5. Foundation vents installed in compliance with this code are permitted.

TABLE R302.1
EXTERIOR WALLS


EXTERIOR WALL ELEMENT MINIMUM
FIRE-RESISTANCE RATING MINIMUM FIRE
SEPARATION DISTANCE 
Walls (Fire-resistance rated) 1 hour-tested in accordance with ASTM E 119 or UL 263 with exposure form both sides < 5 feet 
(Not fire-resistance rated) 0 hours ³ 5 feet 
Projections (Fire-resistance rated) 1 hour on the underside ³ 2 feet to 5 feet 
(Not fire-resistance rated) 0 hours 5 feet 
Openings in walls Not allowed N/A < 3 feet 
25% maximum of wall area 0 hours 3 feet 
Unlimited 0 hours 5 feet 
Penetrations All Comply with Section R317.3 < 5 feet 
None required 5 feet 

SECTION R202
DEFINITIONS
.
FIRE SEPARATION DISTANCE. The distance measured from the building face to one of the following:
1. To the closest interior lot line ; or
2. To the centerline of a street, an alley or public way; or
3. To an imaginary line between two buildings on the lot .

So where is the "Fire Separation Distance"  is measured form? What is meant by the closest interior lot line? Do I measure from the actual lot line?


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 19, 2016)

I would, And require 1hr fire wall, & 4" eaves w/i 2', Also check zoning to be sure if it is even allowed, some places require 5' period no exceptions.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Oct 19, 2016)

Interior lot line is just that-not a lot line that abuts the public way.  You measure from the exterior siding of the garage.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks, I thought it meant an interior lot line, like a Party Wall.


----------



## ICE (Oct 19, 2016)

Ask what a parapet gets you.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2016)

One city


Interior lot” means a lot abutting only one street or abutting two streets which intersect at an angle greater than one hundred thirty-five degrees.


http://www.qcode.us/codes/laquinta/view.php?topic=9-9_280-9_280_030


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2016)

3.   “Interior lot” means a lot abutting only one street or abutting two streets which intersect at an angle greater than one hundred thirty-five degrees.



One cities definition


----------

